# Dog Safety on Kayak in PP Bay?



## Spar (Aug 24, 2008)

I plan to start doing some kayak fishing close-to-shore (probably won't go more than 50-100m out) in Port Phillip Bay. I would like to take one of my dogs with me but want to make sure it is safe and what precautions I should be aware of.

I already bought a life vest for both (Beagle and Boxer). I figure they will want to go for an occasional swim out there too, which is where my primary concerns below come from...

Primary concerns:
1) Jelly fish - I read up on the 4 types and see that only 2 give a minor itch. I have only really seen the Blue Bubber lately anyway. Think there is much risk of major injury to the dogs from any of these, or is it even likely they get tangled up?

2) Sharks - Any dog-eating types in that area to worry about?

3) Anything else?

What first aide kit items should I consider for them?

Thanks!

Cliff


----------



## Spar (Aug 24, 2008)

kraley said:


> Sounds fun - but I have a coupla concerns:
> 
> 1. If there are any sharks around, having a dog swimming is a great way to attract them.
> 2. If there are any fish around, having a dog swimming is a great way to drive them off.


Ya, point 1 is my main concern, but as I am not really familiar with the PPB waters trying to get an idea of how bad it might be; I just moved here this past January and haven't had time until now to get out to the water. Just trying to get a feel for how much risk my pups are in if they swim. Saw a guy with his two jack daniel terriors swimming in a river in Cairns/Port Douglas a few years back and thought 'what a moron', I don't want to be 'that guy' in the Bay 

On Point 2, I only mean for a break every now and then for them to cool off. They love water so figure they would be wanting to jump in every hour or so for a few minutes. Otherwise they typically just sit there quietly and enjoy.

Thanks!
Cliff


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

where abouts would you be planning on taking the dogs off? like what suburb/beach because that would help a few people to analyse your risk. then again this is the list of fatal shak attacks in the bay.
6th Feb 1876 fatal - Albert Park 
15th Feb 1930 fatal - Middle Brighton Pier 
1936 fatal - Port Melbourne 
4th March 1956 fatal - Portsea 
i know that middle brighton pier can be quite sharky. i have heard a report of sharks taking a spearfishers catch bag. also if the conditions are right you accasionally see people shark fishing off the pier. but i have never heard of an attack.


----------



## Spar (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the stats. I will be going out of Hampton Beach.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Do your dogs a favour and leave them at home and take them for a lovely walk when you come back , dogs in the water attract sharks, and if your dogs swimming and a shark is nearby , there is nothing you can do about the outcome , if the want a swim take them for one off the beach and keep them in shallolw water .


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

I dont think youd have a problem if i could get my 40kg lab on the yak and he would stay still id take him out for a swim inn PPB too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

make sure fido takes a dump before you let him on the yak........ :shock:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Spar said:


> Primary concerns:
> 1) Jelly fish - I read up on the 4 types and see that only 2 give a minor itch. I have only really seen the Blue Bubber lately anyway. Think there is much risk of major injury to the dogs from any of these, or is it even likely they get tangled up?
> 
> 2) Sharks - Any dog-eating types in that area to worry about?
> ...


No problems with jelly fish.
Risk of shark attack in PPB is not even worth worrying about. There are sharks but big ones are rare. Thou I never considered using dog for bait..
your biggest risks are most likely drowning, broken glass and sunburn.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

kraley said:


> Sounds fun - but I have a coupla concerns:
> 
> 1. If there are any sharks around, having a dog swimming is a great way to attract them.
> 2. If there are any fish around, having a dog swimming is a great way to drive them off.


I agree with Answer No:1 however may have to dispute Answer No:2.
Many years ago we were heading down to the beach at Bermaguie when a ute loaded to the hilt with live mullet went past (fish going every where). When we reached the beach, there were some fisherman loading a net back into a rowing boat and anouther ute load of fish leaving. They were being instructed by radio from the headland that more mullet were coming into the bay and to hurry with the net and to get the dogs (two German Shepards) into the water. One of the bloke's started to play with the dogs, keeping them in the water, and lo and behold the mullet schooled around the dogs. The fisherman then rowed out and around feeding out the net, the rest is history (Heave ho ya scurvy dogs weel be eatin well tonigh).
Curious about the dogs I had to ask, I was told the smell of dogs attracts fish. Would not have believed it if we had not just watched/helped do it.

So maybe we should all start takeing the dog out, I know I need all the help I can get.


----------



## MichaelN (Aug 27, 2008)

True story uncle took dog out in boat dog went for swim dog never came back he was in port phillip bay
You would be amazed at how many dogs go missing in salt water main cause fins with sharp teeth.
Dont put yourself and dog in harms way .ENJOY AND BE SAFE  posting.php?mode=reply&f=9&t=19582#


----------



## Spar (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will probably be passing on the swimming part out of just not willing to take the risk. My Boxer just came down with some heart trouble (  ) so don't want him to be stressed anyway; and since he sucks at swimming anyway probably not a good idea!

Figure at least letting them hang in the kayak is good enough by me... good company anyway and they are too lazy to jump in out of boredom. Will test it out close to shore first. I can't take the boxer on walks anymore, so figure giving him this outdoor experience will at least keep him entertained.

As for drowning, I am a bit over-protective and bought them doggie life jackets... my friends have been making fun of me, but I think it makes them look cool 

I guess my main risk now is the 'poo' risk described above!


----------

